# Just completed the Mt. Shasta Super Summit Century



## MKD (Jul 1, 2003)

I also rode the Death Ride this year. Mt. Shasta is equilavent to the Death Ride (my tally was 134 miles with 15,600 ft of climbing). I had several people ask me during the ride which was harder, since I was wearing a Death Ride jersey. I feel Mt. Shasta is slightly more difficult, seems steeper to me on some of the climbs. Has anybody else done both and care to share their opinion? The Death Ride was beautiful, but I think Mt. Shasta's scenery is more spectacular


----------

